# On the lighter side...what's the dumbest...



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

...thing you've ever done to or with your dog? I'll go first. :mrgreen:

Back in the spring of 2000 I received my 8 week-old puppy, Jake. I was so ready to start training and a couple of weeks later I took him with me and some friends and their grown working dogs to a small forest. It was unusually hot and humid that day, even by Orlando's standards. After being there a while Jake became lethargic and vomited. We determined he was overheating and so we put cool water on his stomach. I carried him back to the car and I took him home. He was fine but I felt like a real dumb-ass. 

I have another one. Jake was about seven months old and was riding in the front seat of my car. The windows were down and I was only driving about 25 mph when he JUMPED out the freaking window! #-o I slammed on my brakes and ran over to him expecting that he would have a broken leg, if not a broken back/neck. He did seem a little stunned but was otherwise just fine. I was really thankful and, after that, he always rode in the back! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When I was young, people still drove around with dogs in the bed of pickup trucks. I think most dogs jumped out once.....once. A dog that is so ****ing dumb that it keeps jumping out ? ? ? ? ? That is a Malinois.

Dumbest thing I ever did was start sport training again LOL=D> =D> Shoulda went back to **** hunting.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Dumb, that ain't nothing...

So my girlfriend and I were hanging around in the PETsMART parking lot after work venting about all the crazy pet dog owners in our training classes when we notice a couple arguing in the Marshall's department store parking lot just next door. Suddenly this little black guy starts trying to shove the huge dirty white chick into a van. Now don't get the wrong idea but black guying shoving white girl into van looked like a crime in progress to us.

So I tell my friend to call 911 on her cell phone and to keep an eye on them while I get the dog. I grab Gator (my first Malinois and a crazy SOB) out of the back of the truck and tell him "badguys" his passive alert command.

Between my adrenilin and the fact we had done bitework in the PETsMART store prior, he went stark raving mad. He drug me over to the couple barking and spitting. When the man saw us with the dog and the cellphone he started yelling something. He then reached into his pocket while continuing to wrestle with the woman and grabbed something. As I advanced toward him with the dog, he threw his wallet to us and said what sounded like "I'm a Marshall!" My friend opened the wallet and again said what sounded like "He's a Marshall". In between yelling at him I looked at the wallet to see a paper badge which prompted me to call my friend an idiot as I pointed out that he was not a "Marshall" as it was a paper badge. She then pointed to the spot on the paper badge that was printed with "Marshall's Dept. Store security guard". 

Now my adrenilin surged doubly as I realized I was just seconds from sending my dog on a Marshall's security guard who was trying to stop a shoplifter. As the police pulled into the parking lot my friend and I beat feet to our vehicles and fled the premises.

Talk about one of your "Hero to Zero" moments!

Lisa


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Great story Lisa! That guard probably had to clean his pants when he got back inside. Hilarious!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Lisa...Thank you for sharing and being honest...you almost made me feel happy and proud about having taught (inadvertantly) my dog MoJo how to chase cars!!! 

!!! HAAAA !!!!


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

After hearing just one more story about someone being assualted while others looked on, I had sworn never to just stand by while someone was being hurt. In this case, I was proud that my girlfriend and I took action but terrified that I almost let my dog bite the "good guy!"

Those were the good ol' days when anyone who was in a spot of trouble would ask to borrow Gator. He once held off a pack of gang bangers at a flyball tournament in a rough area who started coming over and trying to take the little "pitbulls" out of the crates of a rival team. The pits were in fact Staffordshire Bull Terriers! We took him along everytime we went out drinking with the theory that if we could just make it back to the car iwe would be okay. It is amazing with all our drunk antics and amateur security guard games that we didn't get someone bit!

Then there was the time we searched the abandoned house next door to my parents trying to root out the teens that had been wreaking havoc on the neighborhood. Luckily the bed roll was empty when Gator started shaking it! As we exited the building a frustrated Gator snatched the golf club out of my brother's hands and started shaking it like a crazy man...and knocked my brother to his knees. It is still one of his favorite stories.


Lisa


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Two things I have done lately like in the last year that were really dumb.

1. Didnt wear a jock strap while working a malinois on the suits. Lets just saw I was a soprano for a week,

2. Believing a guy who had a ppd and wanted me to work him who said you dont need the pants just the jacket he wont bite legs. I still have 4 nice puncture wound scars high up on my leg.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

That was a good one Lisa! 

I don't have anything close to that funny. When my GSD was just a little guy, I was cutting up some beef for stew or something, and was trimming all the hard fat off. And feeding it to him. I had no idea what that would do to him. To top it off, my wife had put bacon grease on his breakfast. Fast forward to the next day, our little guy is lethargic, bloody stools, vomiting. We rush him to the vet thinking he's got parvo. They ask what he's eaten, I tell about the fat. My wife tells about the bacon grease, we look at each other, the vet looks at us, and says ,well, there you have it! A couple days on bland chicken and rice and he was as good as new. Funny but scary at the same time.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Fattisimo=D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think I did anything dumb with my dogs, apart from buying them:lol:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Lisa, at least you had the very best of intentions!

"I" of course would never have a dumb moment with my dogs :-\"  however, Darryl had a pretty good one about 6 weeks ago that we still get a good laugh at. We moved out into the po-dunk country about a year ago and have since learned to deal with roaming dogs, roaming goats, visiting chickens and even had our first official cattle round up a few months after moving here when the neighbors cows and bull all got out. 
Anyways, Darryl had one of his Mal pups out one day when a loan chicken decided to come over for a visit...you can see where this is going...The mal was probably 3 1/2-4 months old at the time and it was one of those act before you actually think it out decisions...he let the pup go to see if he'd investigate the chicken and/or to see what the reaction would be. We thought the pup would be somewhat reserved and investigate but possibly bothered if the chicken made a move when low and behold said pup did go to investigate and the loan chicken took off like a bat out of hell w/ the puppy hot on his trail...across the street they went(dead end street...almost no traffic at all luckily) and into the neighboring cemetery. Lucky for the chicken she was able to jump over another fence and out of harms way but the pup did not give up his search and kept circling the trail over and over until Darryl was able to catch him again, lol. Meanwhile...me being the good gf that I am...I sat watching the whole episode trying unsuccessfully not to laugh. Now of course when that same pup is out in the yard, he knows if the chickens have been anywhere close...nose goes to the ground and he is on the hunt for dinner.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Everyone else thought it was funny...except me ...Back in the 90's... THOR was my first GSD that I got involved with in regards to training protection/bite work. Boy have I learned a lot since then... He was an awesome boy, and very social-but protective...but he didn't like the "trainer/agitator" ..Rich...we worked with.
We were having a typical Firedept. party on our propertyO...over 100 people..lots of food, drinks :wink:music...but everyone wanted to see Thor...so I brought him out, I was showing off...everyone was admiring him, petting him etc. ..I was bragging.."see how social he is, but on a word..he will protect me bla bla bla...:-\""when all of a sudden he took off...full tilt across the property (only 3 acres at that time) with me dragging along like a boogie boarder flopping about on land...he almost dislocated my shoulder but I was holding on with one arm, but being dragged on my stomach across the field...stunned, laughing...I couldn't yell at him to stop...but I didn't let go... He saw his favorite trainer agitor-Rich...across the field coming into the property..and took aim for him. Thor was not happy and did NOT want him at this party...A few partiers were able to grab hold of me, and Keith was able to holler for him to OUT...before we got to Rich....that was a good laugh for everyone the rest of the day...I went in and changed clothes...if it were anyone else but this guy Rich, he probably would have had to leave to change his pants...that was a great party...Mo
_


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Dumbest? Dunno.... but leaving Cujo uncrated in Patricks minivan up at Jay Murphy's place (keys inside, engine running, doors closed) was pretty dumb.

Just as Patrick went to reach for the door handle... "click."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

35 or so yrs ago I got a 3 month old, GSDXDane pup from the Humane society. Picked him up on the way to a buddies house in my used but very nice 66 Buick Wildcat. Stopped in to a Micky D's for a bite to eat. Watching out the window I could see folks passing by my car and EVERYONE stopped to look at my pup and most laughed. I was thinking WOW! Folks sure like the looks of my new pup. 
Got to the car and he had shit and thrown up all over it and then trampled it from the dashboard to the rear window and then some. :-o 
The worst part was I had no way to clean it so I took some brand spanking, in the package, new shades out of the trunk and spread them on the seats. The wife had bought them the day before. Needless to say I was in the dog house with the new pup for some time to come.  :grin: 
Then there was the brand new, 1970, early model, full blast bark collar and my wife.....but that's another story. :wink:


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> _Everyone else thought it was funny...except me ...Back in the 90's... THOR was my first GSD that I got involved with in regards to training protection/bite work. Boy have I learned a lot since then... He was an awesome boy, and very social-but protective...but he didn't like the "trainer/agitator" ..Rich...we worked with.
> We were having a typical Firedept. party on our propertyO...over 100 people..lots of food, drinks :wink:music...but everyone wanted to see Thor...so I brought him out, I was showing off...everyone was admiring him, petting him etc. ..I was bragging.."see how social he is, but on a word..he will protect me bla bla bla...:-\""when all of a sudden he took off...full tilt across the property (only 3 acres at that time) with me dragging along like a boogie boarder flopping about on land...he almost dislocated my shoulder but I was holding on with one arm, but being dragged on my stomach across the field...stunned, laughing...I couldn't yell at him to stop...but I didn't let go... He saw his favorite trainer agitor-Rich...across the field coming into the property..and took aim for him. Thor was not happy and did NOT want him at this party...A few partiers were able to grab hold of me, and Keith was able to holler for him to OUT...before we got to Rich....that was a good laugh for everyone the rest of the day...I went in and changed clothes...if it were anyone else but this guy Rich, he probably would have had to leave to change his pants...that was a great party...Mo
> _


LOL Mo! I can relate. 

A few years back I had Jake in the back seat of my car with the back windown down half-way. I pulled into my place of employment to drop something off and ran in and ran out. As I was pulling out a co-worker got out of his car and signaled for me to stop. He wanted to see my dog. He asked if he's friendly. I said "sure". He approached the car and I told Jake it was "ok". Nevertheless and uncharacteristically, Jake lit up on him and so I had to tell the guy "maybe not". The guy just looked at Jake like he was the devil-dog from hell and then wished me a good day and went into the building. Oh well...


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Dumbest? Dunno.... but leaving Cujo uncrated in Patricks minivan up at Jay Murphy's place (keys inside, engine running, doors closed) was pretty dumb.
> 
> Just as Patrick went to reach for the door handle... "click."


Yea, what were the odds of that happening? Rest assured, it WON'T happen again. [-X


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> he had shit and thrown up all over it and then trampled it from the dashboard to the rear window and then some. :-o


:-& And what did you say either to yourself or aloud the moment you realized what had happened? #-o


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sh1t, Sh1t, Sh1t??????


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Sh1t? Seems pretty long winded... "shwantee! shwantee! shwantee!"


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just being ladylike


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Sh1t, Sh1t, Sh1t??????


I recall suggesting to the dog that he had been having relations with his mother. :-o :-# :-o ............then I kicked my nice shiny car a few times.    
Now I'm just a nice old grandpa! :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------

